# Can you lift a 2007 trx250tm recon



## DANNO (Nov 4, 2009)

As everyone else here I enjoy the mud but i'm always getting high centered. So does anyone have any ideas. Although i'd love to a new quad is out thanks


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Its a SRA quad so Tires are the only way to lift the GC of the rear end A suspension lift may help you put bigger tires on


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

a bracket lift will get you about 1.5 to 2 inches then you can add bigger tires


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

you can make an axle paddle to fit on to the brake drum......but i dont know how well a recon would handle it the only other way to get gc on an sra bike like stated above would be to put bigger tires on it


----------



## DANNO (Nov 4, 2009)

I may have to go with another option. Give the missus the recon and get myself a 420 or a 500. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

they dont make a 500 with IRS(Sure Wish They did). only the 420(some are SRA) and the 650/680 rincon have IRS.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

A buddy of mine put 300EX suspension on his Recon to lift it.Worked pretty good.


----------

